# Die Kripo will Dein Geld und Dein Gold in Sicherheit bringen, bevor dreiste Einbrecher es bekommen



## Marie (7 Mai 2021)

Endlich ist mal was los im vorletzten Dorf vor dem Schmugglerpfad. Gleich mehrere ältere Damen, angeblich alleinstehend, (was nicht immer stimmte), und vermögend (was nie stimmte) wurden von der Kripo heute angerufen. Einbrecher seien im Dorf, die Kripo habe deren Notizbuch gefunden und da stehe dein Name drin und deine Adresse und dass du alleinstehend und vermögend seist. Du sollst mal ganz ehrlich sagen, was Du an Geld und an Gold zuhause und auf der Bank hast... Die Masche ist seit Jahren bekannt, muss sich aber offensichtlich lohnen. Die wollen dann dein Geld und dein Gold an sich nehmen, dass es sicher ist, auch das, was Du auf der Bank hast sollst Du abholen und Ihnen geben. 

Leider gibt es wohl immer wieder ältere Menschen, die auf solche dreisten Anrufe hereinfallen. Deshalb möchte ich das hier nochmal ganz eindringlich schreiben, legt auf und ruft die echte Polizei an. Und wenn der Beitrag nicht hierher gehört, lieber Heiko, dann lösch ihn einfach.

Gruß Marie


----------



## jupp11 (7 Mai 2021)

Wertvolle Info für/im   Unterforum   "Allgemeines". Wie so oft bei diesen Formen der Kriminalität z.B. 
 auch das Thema Kaffefahrten, erreicht sie  leider genau diese Zielgruppe  nur sehr sehr begrenzt, eher  vielleicht  
 noch über Angehörige, die hier mitlesen.


----------

